

Ask HN: How do you follow your favourite people on HN - rahimnathwani

I usually ignore the author&#x27;s username when reading comments.  When I read an exceptional comment, though, I will click the author&#x27;s username so I can see all their other nuggets.<p>I would like to pull these comments into my RSS reader (NewsBlur).  The HN search API from Algolia has a generous allowance (1000 requests per IP per hour), so I intend to write a quick Flask app to convert the search API&#x27;s output (a JSON object) into an RSS feed.  This would mostly just require mapping the field names, and using Werkzeug&#x27;s AtomFeed to generate the feed: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;flask.pocoo.org&#x2F;snippets&#x2F;10&#x2F;<p>Does anyone have a better suggestion?
======
redox_
If you're familiar with ruby/rails, feel free to create a pull-request
directly on our github repository: [https://github.com/algolia/hn-
search](https://github.com/algolia/hn-search) (we've already some code
generating feeds: [https://github.com/algolia/hn-
search/blob/master/app/control...](https://github.com/algolia/hn-
search/blob/master/app/controllers/home_controller.rb#L25)).

~~~
rahimnathwani
I'm not familiar with Rails, but the code looks simple enough. Is it easy for
me to install and run it? I mean, can I just do the following?

\- (Install ruby and rails)

\- git clone [https://github.com/algolia/hn-
search](https://github.com/algolia/hn-search)

\- bundle

\- rails server

~~~
redox_
Almost yes; I've just updated our README to explain how to contribute + add
default configurations: [https://github.com/algolia/hn-
search#contribution](https://github.com/algolia/hn-search#contribution)

~~~
rahimnathwani
Thanks. I just submitted a pull request.

